# K8Upgrade-760GX Question

## teixeira

I just need this answear... did anyone figured how-to somehow to use agp on this board  K8Upgrade-760GX... 

If yes... did you need some trick how to do it?

----------

## donjuan

Since you are having trouble I assume you are trying to install 32-bit (just x86) then?  Are you using an Athlon64 or Sempron processor?  If you're using Athlon64, there's an option in the kernel you have to enable under AGP Gart that refers to an on-CPU AGP thing, it's specific to Athlon64s.  You probably also have to enable the VIA AGP Gart option.  Sorry I can't be more specific, I'm running an x86_64 environment now, so that's enabled for me automatically and i don't get to even see the option.

----------

## teixeira

I already tried as x86 and amd64, on amd64 I called up the module amd64_agp but it didn't find my agp!!! That's is what's is really strange... I tried using x86 I used sis_agp module and it identify sis760 agp... But It still have problems acessing agp... anyway... if amd64_agp couldn't find agp... There must be any problem... It works perfectly on windows...

So I need to know if it's my motherboard problem, if it's original motherboard problem or my configuration...

----------

## teixeira

 *Quote:*   

> You probably also have to enable the VIA AGP Gart option

 

VIA AGP?

----------

## donjuan

Yeah, VIA AGP if you're installing 32-bit.  It has K8 in the name, so it is using the VIA K8T800 chipset isn't it?

Edit: OK, bad assumption, interesting that they deviated from what everybody else does, K8==>VIA K8T800 everywere else, and if there's an N it means nForce.  So it's not VIA AGP that you want then, it's ALi or ULi, if you can find either of those.

----------

## teixeira

[code

]0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 760/M760 Host (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 36)

0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)

0000:00:05.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] RAID bus controller 180 SATA/PATA  [SiS] (rev 01)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)

[/code]

Everything make me believe it's a SIS even the fact 

```

         agpgart: Detected SiS 760 chipset

         agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

        agpgart: AGP aperture is 4M @ 0xe0000000

```

       dmesg result of modprobe sis_agp

But still 

       with this module it just blow kernel

```

                   Disabled Privacy Extensions on device ffffffff80542000(lo)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49535 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 426 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 11764 using kernel context 0

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000044 RIP:

<ffffffffa004ff20>{:fglrx:__fgl_agp_init+544}

PML4 13b6c067 PGD fd1e067 PMD 11e43067 PTE 0

Oops: 0000 [1]

CPU 0

Modules linked in: fglrx snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec gameport snd_mpu401_uart ohci_hcd sis900 ide_tape st

Pid: 12042, comm: X Tainted: P   2.6.9-gentoo-r14

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa004ff20>] <ffffffffa004ff20>{:fglrx:__fgl_agp_init+544}

RSP: 0018:0000010013b75e38  EFLAGS: 00210246

RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 000000000001b700 RCX: 0000000000000048

RDX: 0000000000000900 RSI: 0000010001996000 RDI: 0000000000060000

RBP: 0000000000000000 R08: 0000000000000036 R09: 0000000000000002

R10: 00000000ffffffff R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffffffffa0069530

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffffffffa0087088

FS:  00000000005614a0(0000) GS:ffffffff805fb140(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

CR2: 0000000000000044 CR3: 0000000000101000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Process X (pid: 12042, threadinfo 0000010013b74000, task 0000010013a637e0)

Stack: 000001001b951f40 0000000000014000 ffffffffa0087040 ffffffffa005cc20

       ffffffffa00873c0 0000000000000001 ffffffffa0069530 0000000040046463

       00000100194c1980 ffffffffa0054122

Call Trace:<ffffffffa005cc20>{:fglrx:firegl_init_aperture+160}

       <ffffffffa0069530>{:fglrx:firegl_agp_acquire+0} <ffffffffa0054122>{:fglrx:__ke_agp_available+50}

       <ffffffffa00693b2>{:fglrx:drm_agp_init+82} <ffffffffa0069870>{:fglrx:_firegl_agp_acquire+112}

       <ffffffffa006959b>{:fglrx:firegl_agp_acquire+107} <ffffffffa0055a3e>{:fglrx:firegl_ioctl+334}

       <ffffffff8017a780>{sys_ioctl+880} <ffffffff801102ba>{system_call+126}

Code: 0f b7 75 44 66 81 fe 86 80 0f 85 57 05 00 00 0f b7 45 46 3d

RIP <ffffffffa004ff20>{:fglrx:__fgl_agp_init+544} RSP <0000010013b75e38>

CR2: 0000000000000044

          
```

When I tried to begin startx using fglrx... without dri option it works just fine what make me believes its an agp problem

----------

## donjuan

 *teixeira wrote:*   

> Everything make me believe it's a SIS even the fact

 Sorry, you're right.  I went and looked at the K8upgrade-1689.

 *teixeira wrote:*   

> When I tried to begin startx using fglrx... without dri option it works just fine what make me believes its an agp problem

 That would the reason.  The comprehensive FAQ by Wedge_ says to make sure DRI is disabled, see question 2.1:

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

Edit: Erm, nevermind, that is DRM (unless you made the same reading mistake that I did there).

But anyways, what are you using for DRI? the problem might be there.  Since you have an ATI card it's probably a good idea to follow the instructions in that FAQ to make sure that you've configured everything correctly.

Sorry that I keep getting little things like this wrong, I must be out of it tonight.

----------

## teixeira

Question 4.32 (AMD64): X starts up with a corrupted screen and then locks up

If you encounter this behaviour, check that your AGP aperture size is at least 64MB in size. The aperture size can usually be altered via your computers BIOS menu.

I read this... 

and on dmesg agpgart: 

Detected SiS 760 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 4M @ 0xe0000000

But still I can't find aperture size on bios

EDIT:

 the bad news are: on bios the aperture size is at 256 MB so the problem it's the module don't detect correctly my aperture size  :Sad: 

One question could it be because it have two video cards... one onboard and the other is ati... Could the problem come from here???

I'm just using one... the ati one... there is no option on bios to desactivate onboard one  :Sad:  So... I still don't know how to do it

----------

## donjuan

There might be a jumper to deactivate the on-board one.  Another thing I've run into sometimes that can cause trouble is having AGP fast-write enabled.  So you can try toggling that option on and off to see if it makes a difference.  Lastly, I did have problems when I enabled DGA, it's an option when you go through fglrxconfig.

Oh, another thing, dunno why this took so long to come to mind, please post all the errors listed in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  It'll be pretty frigging long so just the errors and warnings if you don't mind.

----------

## teixeira

I made several research on web... sis760 is an unsual chipset.. and is sis... So there is not suport to this agp... DAMN...  :Sad: 

I really hate "BIG" hardware productor who still think there is only one SO and "forget" to create documentation for others SO developers  :Sad: 

----------

## dreamdreams

 *donjuan wrote:*   

> There might be a jumper to deactivate the on-board one.  Another thing I've run into sometimes that can cause trouble is having AGP fast-write enabled.  So you can try toggling that option on and off to see if it makes a difference.  Lastly, I did have problems when I enabled DGA, it's an option when you go through fglrxconfig.
> 
> Oh, another thing, dunno why this took so long to come to mind, please post all the errors listed in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  It'll be pretty frigging long so just the errors and warnings if you don't mind.

 

I read the manual of the MB, no jumper for this purpose. It took me a whole night and ended up finding that there is no way out. damn.

----------

## teixeira

I found a solution... its already on gentoo forum... but 14 and newer kernels already brings the solution  :Smile: 

----------

## siimo

teixeira:

could you please point me to the thread that has the solution? i cant find it at all  :Sad:  been looking for days now

----------

